# Practice Posting >  Homemade tractor blade

## baja

Since it is a rainy day here and I can`t work outside I finally took the time to add my homemade tractor blade. When I got the tractor I was cleaning up flood debris and my neighbor offered to let me borrow the blade off of his 8N. Found out that four wheel drive is hard on light duty blades so I built this, mostly out of cast-off billboard materials. the only purchased items were some pins and bolts. I was looking around for a piece of 1" plate for several days with no luck until my work put me along the railroad track and I found the piece with the gloves on it lying on the ground. I have since added removable sides to the blade but will redesign that. I will paint it once it`s complete but I`ll take it apart and drag the blade section up and down a rocky wash to clean it. I cut it out of a piece of 24" billboard column so it has years of paint on it.

----------

